# mysql, feld + 1 addieren bei update



## ultrakollega (1. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Leute,

giebt es eine Möglichkeite den UPDATE Befehl so zu senden, dass er den
enthaltenen Wert eines Feldes um 1 erhöht, *ohne* das ich so vorgehe:

1) Wert holen (SELECT)
2) Wert um 1 erhöhen
3) Neuen Wert wieder einspielen (UPDATE)

 

mfg

Ultra


----------



## ultrakollega (1. Oktober 2004)

War doch recht einfach:


```
UPDATE tabelle SET anzahl = anzahl + 1 WHERE userID = 1
```

mfg


----------

